# Konfiguration IcyBox "IB-NAS4220-B" für Raid 1



## harlekin12 (28. November 2010)

*Konfiguration IcyBox "IB-NAS4220-B" für Raid 1*

Moin moin,

ich habe eine IcyBox "IB-NAS4220-B" die ich bereits seit zwei Jahren als  NAS-Server im Heimnetzwerk als zentralen Datenspeicher nutze.

Die IcyBox hat die Möglichkeit - als zusätzliche Sicherheit für die  Daten - im "Raid-Modus" betrieben zu werden. Und genau bei dieser  Einrichtung bräuchte ich Hilfe, da es im Moment bei mir irgendwie  zwischen den Ohren klemmt. 

Gruss, harlekin12

PS.: Die zweite Festplatte ist bereits eingebaut und formatiert.


----------



## michael7738 (28. November 2010)

*AW: Konfiguration IcyBox "IB-NAS4220-B" für Raid 1*

Mal im Handbuch nachgelesen?

Manuals - NAS-4220

In der deutschen Anleitung auf Seite 28 fängt doch die Raid-Einrichtung an.


----------



## harlekin12 (28. November 2010)

*AW: Konfiguration IcyBox "IB-NAS4220-B" für Raid 1*

Hallo,

danke für die schnelle Antwort, ja ich habe das Handbuch gelesen und im Moment sogar vor mir liegen. Ich werde das Problem mal präzisieren:

Wie geschrieben, habe ich die IcyBox bereits geraume Zeit mit einer 500 GB HD als Netzwerk-Datenspeicher betrieben. Gestern habe ich eine weitere 500 GB HD eingebaut und über das Web-Interface formatieren können. Ich möchte den "Raid-Modus 1" verwenden. Beide HD's sind mit "ext3" formatiert, werden einwandfrei gemountet und sind einzeln bereits verfügbar.

Möchte ich nun einen Raid-Modus auswählen, klicke ich im Web-Interface auf "Control Panel / Maintance / Raid Setting" und bekomme dann folgende Meldung:" Raid System is unable to create. If need to set up raid system, must remove system data on the hard disk."

Darunter ein anklickbarer Button "Remove system data", darunter ein Bild mit beiden Festplatten die einen grünen Haken haben (Überschrift: Raid System is not exist.).

Diese Anzeige hatte ich bereits gestern. Ein Klick auf "Remove system data" lässt die IcyBox alles vergessen. Nach einen Reboot werden nach und nach zwei neue Festplatten gemeldet die wiederum neu formatiert werden müssen. Das habe ich heute morgen bereits wieder gemacht und bekomme jetzt bei "Raid Setting" wieder das zuvor geschilderte Bild angezeigt.

Ich weiss wirklich im Moment nicht weiter.

Gruss, harlekin12


----------



## junterrainer (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Konfiguration IcyBox "IB-NAS4220-B" für Raid 1*

Hallo, habe mit meiner icy box genau das von Harlekin12 beschriebene Problem,
gibt es eine Lösung?
Danke!




harlekin12 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> danke für die schnelle Antwort, ja ich habe das Handbuch gelesen und im Moment sogar vor mir liegen. Ich werde das Problem mal präzisieren:
> 
> ...


----------



## harlekin12 (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Konfiguration IcyBox "IB-NAS4220-B" für Raid 1*

Moin moin,

meine "Lösung" sah wie folgt aus: Verkauf der ICY-Box und kauf eines NAS von QNAP. Damit funktioniert wenigstens alles so wie es soll.


Gruss, Roland


----------

